# Is Goo Gone safe for removing adhesive?



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I have had really good results removing adhesives with this product. I would like to use it to remove adhesive left behind after removing price tags and labels from purchased wood.

Has anyone used it on their projects and is it safe to use when staining wood?

As always, other recommendations are welcome. I just have had good luck using this product elsewhere.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I have used it for years on just about everything I can think of and never have had a problem, but....... there is a first time for everything :wacko:

I love the stuff.

Actually, if you want to be extra cautious, mineral spirits work quite well and are safe for the purpose you stated. :yes2:


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Bob said:


> I have used it for years on just about everything I can think of and never have had a problem, but....... there is a first time for everything :wacko:
> 
> I love the stuff.
> 
> Actually, if you want to be extra cautious, mineral spirits work quite well and are safe for the purpose you stated. :yes2:


I think I will go with mineral spirits. I think Goo Gone has petroleum products in it and don't want to take any chances when it comes time to stain the wood.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

It's great stuff  I have also used it for years,it will remove labels,stickeys,I have use it on some that have been on the tool boxes for 10 years or more....BUT not on bare wood it will stain it,yellow tint..and the adhesive off the stickeys will soak into the wood  ,no good for that..

But Acetone works well for that job..

=======





timbertailor said:


> I have had really good results removing adhesives with this product. I would like to use it to remove adhesive left behind after removing price tags and labels from purchased wood.
> 
> Has anyone used it on their projects and is it safe to use when staining wood?
> 
> As always, other recommendations are welcome. I just have had good luck using this product elsewhere.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

I built a very long radiator cover using red oak 1x2's from the BORG. Every stinking board had a sticker on the best looking face.

I called the manuafacturer and got the usual "Huh?".

I tried several methods to remove the labels and found that a heat gun worked best. Any remaining residue was washed off with "Goof-Off". This method left zero residue. 

Goo-Gone in my experience has quite a bit of oil in it.

Good luck!

J.D.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I need to clarify that goof off is the product I use also and not goo gone. I jumped in with my post speaking generically I guess :fie:


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know whats worse. The staples in the edge of the board or adhesive stickers on the face of the wood.

I have gotten so used to just cutting off the last two inches of every board just to make sure I don't hit a staple with my saw blades or routers (when they are used to stick on a bar code). That is a lot of waste over the years, and if everyone does that, it adds up to many a board feet.

Maybe we should invent something and sell the idea to the lumber yards and hardware stores of the world!!!!

P.S. I will look more closely at the ingredient lists on the back of the Goof Off and other similar products to see exactly what is in them. You would be amazed at what reacts with modern stains and sealers. (Hint, just about everything, even silicone in some waxes used for table top maintenance.:wacko


----------

